# Another question about seasons!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

So I need a bit of help, agaaaaiiiin! Lol. I've never has a girl that we let have a season but for various reasons I wanted to let Maggie have a season before I get her dressed. 
I'm not sure of the signs tho. I've been reading online tonight and it always says a change in begaviour but doesn't tell u what this change is? Could this be why Maggie has been naughty all of a sudden? 
They also state licking, and she does luck but has always seemed to do so, maybe slightly more at the mo but not sure if this is just because I'm looking for it. 
Her girlie bits don't look swollen but when I'm reading it up a lot of places say not all girls do. And I havnt noticed any bleeding etc. yet. Any thoughts would be much appreciated.

Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, I'm going through this too Emma - my older dog pees whenever Izzy does, licks her bits, and a male dog was trying to have a lick today when we were out - hussy didn't seem to object either!
No swelling, no bleeding, being naughty......
Look for Harri's thread about Luna's recent season, may help


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The licking thing can last for ages. Daisy did it for about two months before her actual season started. I never realised how much she did it before until now as she hardly ever licks now (sorry bit grosse!) The swelling didn't seem to start until the bleeding started and a friend of mine said the same thing with her Cockapoo. Daisy also wasn't naughty in any way except the week leading up to the bleeding starting her recall went out the window and she seemed to be roaming. Inside she was the same as normal. I was looking out for signs for ages and suddenly it just happened!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Just before a season my girls all look a bit swollen,they start scent marking on walks ie doing lots of tiny wees and they can get get a little moody a bit like we do.Most of my girls have gone through a naughty stage,i call it the terrible teens and it doesnt really have anything to do with the season because the boys go through it too xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is going through her terrible teens now...after the season and phantom pregnancy! She is like.'right, done all the serious stuff, now back to being naughty!'


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Daisy is going through her terrible teens now...after the season and phantom pregnancy! She is like.'right, done all the serious stuff, now back to being naughty!'


Oh bless poor Daisy,she has had a right hard time,i guess its nice to see her get back to normal,even if she is being a little monkey lol xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

mandym said:


> Oh bless poor Daisy,she has had a right hard time,i guess its nice to see her get back to normal,even if she is being a little monkey lol xxx


It is nice to have her more 'normal' again. It was as if she had grown up and lost her cheekiness! But no... the cheekiness is still there!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

mandym said:


> Just before a season my girls all look a bit swollen,they start scent marking on walks ie doing lots of tiny wees and they can get get a little moody a bit like we do.Most of my girls have gone through a naughty stage,i call it the terrible teens and it doesnt really have anything to do with the season because the boys go through it too xxx


Awwww naw! Lol. Think I was looking for some sort of excuse Mandy. She has been so good and up till now I have been spoiled! Was just staring to relax with the good puppy I have and then she starts all this naughtiness, it's like a switch has just flicked. Emma x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Have a peep here ... 

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/02/a-bitches-season/

Honey does have a sensitive time before her season, very clingy, lots of licking (more than usual) and the swelling will not go unnoticed it does swell up quite a lot...


----------

